# Peach Wine Label



## Waldo (Aug 8, 2005)

My design for my peach wine label


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 8, 2005)

I love it!





What a great label!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks Med.I just hope the wine turns out to be worthy of the label. I racked it from the primary to a carboy this past weekend and the airlock is bubbling like crazy.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 8, 2005)

Waldo,





I really like your peach wine label. Makes me want to have a nice glass.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks Ramona.......When I racked it from the primary fermenter, I kept my lips locked around the siphon tube a lot longer than I probably should have LOL


----------



## Hippie (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh yea! Groovy label!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 8, 2005)

It is looking more and more like I am going to get the opportunity to use my Peach labels. Hang on now Hippie..I just finished topping it up



I will be racking it again this weekend too. 








I have me a personal guard over my wines now. Nobody messes with "Granny"


----------



## Hippie (Sep 8, 2005)

That thang is giving me the creeps!


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 8, 2005)

She needs a shotgun or something.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 8, 2005)

That's scarier than Stinkie's Palmolive!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 8, 2005)

Waldo,





I don't think I want to know where you got her...........hope it's memorabelia from the "Psycho" set.





Ramona


----------

